# Generator switch



## texas44guy (Aug 3, 2014)

Just bought a a996 Gulfstream Scenic Cruiser. I cannot find the switch to start the generator. Have searched endlessly the control area and there does not appear to be a switch. Does anyone have an idea where the start/stop switch would be located. Thanks, Joe


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 3, 2014)

I would call the person you bought it from, surely they have used the genset and would know where it at. Or maybe RV repair shop in your area may know. I don't but just thought I would make those suggestions. Let us know when you find it, this way if someone else has the problem we can help them out. Good luck, and happy camping


----------



## LEN (Aug 3, 2014)

Several place they are set. Next to the driver eith dash or side arm. In the kitchen area near the sink. In the bath area near the switchs for hot water or lights. In the bedroom area. Or near the panel with the show tanks, water, grey or black. There is really no set place. The start swirchs run in parallel si it is a fairly EZ to wire a second switch.  And on the gen itself if it is an after market.

LEN


----------



## C Nash (Aug 3, 2014)

Mine is right on the dash to the right of the steering wheel. Also has one on the generator


----------

